# Rear Bags MK4 - AAC Firestones Vs. Airhouse 2's



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

im about to order some rear bags.. on my last setup i had the firestones, and they were nice, just checking to see if we have any opinions on the airhouse's.
Price 
AAC Firestone's $369 
Airhouse 2's With Brackets $260


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

bagyards?


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: (merrigan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_bagyards?

How much are they? Andrew needs to get his store up and going online!


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*FV-QR*

bagyards spendy
$1200 Fronts
$700 Rears 




_Modified by Static-- at 6:36 PM 6-13-2009_


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Static--)*

meh. i'd like to know about other rear bags as well.


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*FV-QR*

seems the best options are the two i listed in my post..
ive seen alot of firestone issues as of late so it looks like ill be going with the AH2's


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i have airhouse 2s. 
no complaints..minus having to cut my muffler off cuz it was hitting the bag.


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kiddie Rose* »_i have airhouse 2s. 
no complaints..minus having to cut my muffler off cuz it was hitting the bag.



stock muffler ????


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

no no magnaflow jawns


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*FV-QR*

wonder if the stocker gets in the way


----------



## Banana.Phone (Jun 3, 2008)

AAC seems to be tried tested and true. PLus Kevin is great to deal with!


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Static--)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Static--* »_bagyards spendy
$1200 Fronts
$700 Rears 
_Modified by Static-- at 6:36 PM 6-13-2009_

andrew needs to lower-it


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*FV-QR*

oops, sorry. not sure why $7 hundo was in my head


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Static--)*

I ordered the firstone rears. My buddy has them in his golf and I like the way they fit. I think you have to run a higher psi to get your ride height where you want it over the ah2's


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

bagyards are a great option
i have ah2's and i cant complain at all with them


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwnthusiast* »_bagyards are a great option
i have ah2's and i cant complain at all with them


any clearance issues?
do they go as low as the firestones?


_Modified by Static-- at 12:58 AM 6-14-2009_


----------



## jettalvr41 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Static--)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Static--* »_
any clearance issues?
*do they go as low as the firestones?* 

_Modified by Static-- at 12:58 AM 6-14-2009_

since i need new ones, that's what i wanna know!


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Static--)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Static--* »_
any clearance issues?
do they go as low as the firestones?

_Modified by Static-- at 12:58 AM 6-14-2009_

i haven't really gotten into my rears since after i got the suspension done my motor went kaput.. but i'm gonna mess with it tomorrow and ill let get you a pic of how low they'll go
i had no clearance issues with mine at all, sat right in there


----------



## BIG_ANT (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (andrew m.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_
bagyard rears are 530 shipped dude. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Man did I order mine at the wrong time...







I hoping that's without shocks.
But to stay on topic. I vote AAC rears. 


_Modified by BIG_ANT at 7:15 AM 6-14-2009_


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BIG_ANT)*

i run AH2's. my ride height with about a 2 finger gap is 13psi in the rears. and i have not had a problem with them ever bottoming out and not going lower. as far as i know you will have beam to body clearance issues before bag compression height issues. this was when i had benz wheels. 17x7.5 with a 205/45 and i hit tire and still had plenty of bag height left:


----------



## ebrunn (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Static--)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Static--* »_bagyards spendy
$1200 Fronts
_Modified by Static-- at 6:36 PM 6-13-2009_

Add on another $800 and you'd be about right.


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ebrunn* »_
Add on another $800 and you'd be about right.


umm no, i could order em today for $1200
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4341432


_Modified by Static-- at 2:00 PM 6-14-2009_


----------



## ebrunn (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Static--)*

o, my bad, I emailed Andrew and he told be that price. he prolly meant for the full kit.


_Modified by ebrunn at 3:06 PM 6-14-2009_


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*FV-QR*

anyone else?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Static--)*

AH2's for me. Sitting on the rear tires with plenty of bag left. No rubbing issues for me, but I don't have a full exhaust either.


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*FV-BumpIt(1245037216522)*

just need to know if the ah2's will hit the stock suitcase.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1245037216522) (Static--)*

nope


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_nope



thanks
ill be placing an order with you soon


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1245037216522) (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_nope

oh hi


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1245037216522) (vwnthusiast)*

ohai


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8jettie* »_I ordered the firstone rears. My buddy has them in his golf and I like the way they fit. I think you have to run a higher psi to get your ride height where you want it over the ah2's


If it is who i think you mean i hate that guy!
I run firestones in the rear. I got very paranoid about them coming unseated at the top of so we just put a simple self-tapper in and no problems. Put almost 3000 miles on them in under 2 weeks (dont ask). Still no problems. I run about 60-70 PSI on them but thats because they have to clear my 225/45 B1s. Only gripe i have with them is the PSI reads wrong when its filling because the bags collapse wierd. I have to fill them till i hear them pop (which is the bag taking its normal shape never exceeds 90PSI) then the PSI drops about 15-20 (~80psi) then i drop it down to ride height..


----------



## ProjekBomb (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Korfu)*

do the air house II have any clearance issues with 42 draftsdesigns exhaust


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ProjekBomb)*

those bagyard rear bags are $700 alone? or w/ rear shocks? 
And there is also RS-5's guys, They are $75 a piece instead of $69 like AirHouse bags, 
I prefer Firestone Sleeve bags due to clearance issues, there is no notching and no worries of it coming to close to the exhaust, Yes its thinner bag, and doesnt ride as well as a UVAIR or RE5, but its less of a hassle.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_those bagyard rear bags are $700 alone? or w/ rear shocks? 

Pretty sure that's with shocks, cause Andrew said just for the bags it was like $5xx cant remember the exact amount.


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_those bagyard rear bags are $700 alone? or w/ rear shocks? 
And there is also RS-5's guys, They are $75 a piece instead of $69 like AirHouse bags, 
I prefer Firestone Sleeve bags due to clearance issues, there is no notching and no worries of it coming to close to the exhaust, Yes its thinner bag, and doesnt ride as well as a UVAIR or RE5, but its less of a hassle. 



well ah2's dont seem like a hassle, seems it clears stock exhaust, better ride and cheaper overall.. why go with firestones with arguments like that? 
not to mention all the exploding firestone posts as of late


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Static--)*

then there is the other point that if you do run into issues with either setup can the one non-blown bag lift the rear so you can limp it home and order an inexpensive replacement. I know for a fact the AH2's can do it


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_then there is the other point that if you do run into issues with either setup can the one non-blown bag lift the rear so you can limp it home and order an inexpensive replacement. I know for a fact the AH2's can do it


Just playing around in the parking lot i would say in a MK4 the way the rear end is if you can get one side up you would be able to limp to safety depending how far it is. It would put alot of strain on the one firestone but it would be possible i would think. Not about to try unless i have to.


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Static--)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Static--* »_

well ah2's dont seem like a hassle, seems it clears stock exhaust, better ride and cheaper overall.. why go with firestones with arguments like that? 
not to mention all the exploding firestone posts as of late









I think alot of people go with them for the clearance issues. I know the AH2's you have to cut the rear beam to get a good fitment. Also the exhaust issue. I purchased firestone because of those 2 points. If I ever blow a bag Ill keep a rear spring handy lol


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_then there is the other point that if you do run into issues with either setup can the one non-blown bag lift the rear so you can limp it home and order an inexpensive replacement. I know for a fact the AH2's can do it

The firestone's will do the same...i've had a sticky valve situation where my dump valve stayed open and dumped all my air out of one of the rears but not the other and there was no difference in height for that period of time.
Also had my driver's side rear bag line get in to contact w. the exhaust and melt a hole in it, drove 30mi w. just one bag air'd up to about 90 and made it home no problems. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Firestone's arent the devil, yr plus on them and http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif them


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8jettie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8jettie* »_
I know the AH2's you have to cut the rear beam to get a good fitment. 

not true...
ask me how I know


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_
not true...
ask me how I know

how?





















http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

I did a decent bit of notching on the spring pocket/beam for ah2's. And I opened the mounting holes up to shift the bag more towards the center of the car for clearance aswell. I chalked the bag at work and filled and dumped a few times then threw it on the lift and trimmed and positioned until no chalk transfered


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (spitfire481)*

Thats odd... Maybe you guys can help me figure this out then.. I have heard this more than once but I have also heard that others have NO issues. (I just figured that certain people weren't taking their time on the installation) and obviously we had NO issues on the vehicle the brackets were mocked up on (Golf and a New Beetle). 
Is it a model specific issue? If so we can modify the brackets. It seems like thats the one thing that scares some people away from doing the AH2's with B2B brackets... Help us resolve this issue so that others can enjoy this reliable setup!


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I have un modified rear end. More then happy to be your test mule. 
Ill even drive up to you :-D


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
The firestone's will do the same...

Thats good to hear... I heard from a few people that the HPS won't cut it when it's just down to one. I figured HPS and Firestone are similar so I made the wrong assumption ...you know what that does.







..Sorry


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (diive4sho)*

Haha, it's all good Brandon i know you meant no harm








Find me a chrome/alum shiney tank!







(like what you got Cal)


_Modified by Still Fantana at 6:45 PM 6-16-2009_


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*FV-QR*

about to order the ah2's 
and i hope there are no issues


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm alittle more paranoid then most so seeing how I have a lift and all the tools to clearance the pocket I just went ahead and did it. Would it have rubbed through if I didn't? Not sure but I wasn't taking a chance considering I had everything to ensure it wouldn't happen


----------

